# Anyone with over 100,000 miles yet on a TM3?



## Mike

Not sure where to ask this question:

I'm looking for some sort of thread where "high mileage" TM3s are discussed...if it exists can someone point me the right way please?

I would construe "high mileage" as someone averaging 3,500 miles (5,670 km) a month (or more).

Thanks


----------



## android04

This guy has 115,000 miles on his 



 Not a thread, but you can ask this guy questions on Twitter.


----------



## Steve Martin

Here's an article about the same person's car that is mentioned above https://electrek.co/2019/10/21/tesla-model-3-100000-miles/


----------



## Mike

Thanks guys. I'm a Luddite that doesn't do twitter but this is a great source. 

Perhaps an "over 100K miles/162K km" thread will evolve on this forum in the near term...that's the only push-back I get from the locals...what will the battery be like at 160K?


----------



## Grey Fox

I think a high mileage thread is a great idea. 

I am at 35,000 but I put on 30K a year usually. Been having my wife drive to avoid blowing past the warranty too early to make sure all that gets broke gets fixed under warranty.


----------



## Mike

Grey Fox said:


> I think a high mileage thread is a great idea.
> 
> I am at 35,000 but I put on 30K a year usually. Been having my wife drive to avoid blowing past the warranty too early to make sure all that gets broke gets fixed under warranty.


I like the idea because any pattern of high mileage issues, or lack of issues, will present itself.

I'm in month 20 of ownership and close to 43K km, so I'll blow thru the four year/80K warrenty somewhere around three years and five weeks of ownership.


----------



## Grey Fox

Any high mileage people have any issues yet. My major repairs have been: (1) new motor after a few months of ownership and (2) new cabin heater just now at 35k.


----------



## tencate

Grey Fox said:


> Any high mileage people have any issues yet.


Not really... but I'm not really high mileage (57k miles) either by the standards above. I did have to have a charge port door replaced (and I'm not in warranty anymore). A piece cracked off, I suspect it happened during a particularly heavy icy snow storm and the door was being cranky. Otherwise it's pretty much been "get in and drive it", anywhere and everywhere.


----------



## iamscoobydoo

I'll hit 44K miles today and have only added washer fluid once, i waiting till I got the low level warning. I replaced the cabin air filters last Sunday myself. Took about 20 minutes, was being very careful. I have also rotated the tires myself. I made 2 safely lifts out of hockey pucks. I will be getting my first set of tires next month. I am missing the small magnet that is inside the charger door. Without this magnet you can not tap on the door to open. Have to make an appointment before 50K but no big deal.


----------



## John galt inspace

yes I have over 100000 miles on my model 3 bought it in 2020


----------



## Klaus-rf

I'm a LOOONG way from 100K miles. 36 months into the M3 and haven't reached 10K miles yet.


----------



## tencate

I thought this thread had gone stale, I see last time I posted I had 57k miles, now I'm around 98k miles. No real issues to date. Warranty runs out at 120k


----------



## android04

Here's a Twitter thread with some owners at over 200k miles

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436717571605241857


----------



## John galt inspace

OVER 102000


----------



## John galt inspace

John galt inspace said:


> yes I have over 100000 miles on my model 3 bought it in 2020


I just past 102000 miles on my Tesla 3 ..I deliver in Sacramento.How can I get a job selling teslas .I can sell 50000 a year..


----------



## John galt inspace

John galt inspace said:


> I just past 102000 miles on my Tesla 3 ..I deliver in Sacramento.How can I get a job selling teslas .I can sell 50000 a year..





Mike said:


> I like the idea because any pattern of high mileage issues, or lack of issues, will present itself.
> 
> I'm in month 20 of ownership and close to 43K km, so I'll blow thru the four year/80K warrenty somewhere around three years and five weeks of ownership.


I"m in month 16 ,gas at 415 a gallon electric at 1.13 a gallon.


----------



## Mike

John galt inspace said:


> I"m in month 16 ,gas at 415 a gallon electric at 1.13 a gallon.


Covid has throttled back my driving. I'm now at 64k km and 3.33 years. IIRC, gas is $1.40 a litre.


----------



## John galt inspace

I"m in California gas costs 4.20 a gallon so I really save a bundle in my model3.I drive for a cannabis delivery service get paid .54 cents a mile plus salary .


----------



## FRC

Today I crossed the 100,000 thousand mile mark on my 2018 M3P. The interesting thing is that when I got my car in September of 2018, I handed down my 2007 Camry hybrid to my son with 121,000 miles on it. In 11 years, I averaged 11K miles per year. In my Tesla I've averaged almost 33K miles per year(and half of those are COVID miles). Why the big difference? First, like everybody else, I love driving this car. I only got the performance because it was the only way to get white interior way back then, and I had to have that. And what a blast the P has been to drive for the past 3 years. Also, as a nice surprise Elon threw in free supercharging after I ordered, which encouraged the second reason for my mileage increase; road trips. I average about 5 road trips per year ranging from 1500 to 12,000 miles. On all of these road trips, I car camp, something I would never have done in an ICE. On my 12,000 mile trip I spent 36 consecutive nights in the car and LOVED it. Buying this car has changed my life in positive ways that I never expected. I also enjoy meeting several fellow forum members during my travels. My M3P has been in 47 states and 8 provinces. If COVID allows, Alaska is scheduled next year. In case you're unaware, that's a "fur piece" from Georgia.

For those who are wondering, my original 310 mile range is now at 278. Almost exactly 10% degradation(I dare anyone to suggest I go for a long slow ride to rebalance my BMS  ). About 5% happened in year1, 3% in year2, 2% in year 3. This degradation is somewhat higher than the fleet average. I blame this on supercharging. Roughly 75K of my miles have been supercharger miles. Since I rarely travel over 200 miles without stopping this degradation concerns me minimally.

Other than minor non-drivetrain repairs, that were accomplished under warranty, here's my repair list and associated costs
12v battery died at the end of Y2, Tesla mobile replaced(after 50K miles) for $110.
Oil pump failed at around 70K, replaced by Tesla under 120K warranty.
2 new windshields one by Safelite, the other by Tesla $0(Thanks to $0 comprehensive deductible)
Charge port door to be replaced next week(no estimate yet).

I'm on my 3rd set of tires. The OEM Primacys lasted 32K as did the replacement Primacys that I purchased from a fellow owner along with his 18" wheels(2 of which I've already used to replace cracked wheels). The current(3rd) set are Pirelli Cinturato that appear will last 45K miles. I put PPF on the front(nose only) for $375. I use ceramic on the nose, hood, and windshield to make bug cleaning easier(about $5 every 4 months). I subscribe to a carwash and wash the car about every 2 weeks $12/mo. I keep the window washing fluid filled for a nominal amount. That's it for maintenance.

On the whole, this car has been a delight; I don't think I'd change a thing. Not to mention that my $10K 2013 TSLA purchase has done pretty well. So...the car has been and continues to be fantastic. As for Elon, and the Tesla company...That's a story for another day.


Edit: Coincidentally, I also started on my second 100K miles today!


----------



## iChris93

FRC said:


> 2 of which I've already used to replace cracked wheels


What the story here?


----------



## FRC

iChris93 said:


> What the story here?


Can't say for certain what specific events caused the cracked wheels. Both developed slow leaks and were discovered by tire shops. As we are aware the OEM 18" alloys are not the heartiest of wheels. I've never cracked a wheel on any other vehicle, but then again, I've never curb rashed another wheel. And believe it or not, I've probably spent several hundred miles on some pretty rough pothole ridden gravel and dirt roads during my travels.


----------



## iChris93

FRC said:


> Can't say for certain what specific events caused the cracked wheels. Both developed slow leaks and were discovered by tire shops. As we are aware the OEM 18" alloys are not the heartiest of wheels. I've never cracked a wheel on any other vehicle, but then again, I've never curb rashed another wheel. And believe it or not, I've probably spent several hundred miles on some pretty rough pothole ridden gravel and dirt roads during my travels.


So you don't think it was a manufacturing defect then?


----------



## FRC

iChris93 said:


> So you don't think it was a manufacturing defect then?


Not a defect, no. But, IMHO, in an effort to lighten the wheels, Tesla also weakened the wheels.


----------



## Mike

FRC said:


> Today I crossed the 100,000 thousand mile mark on my 2018 M3P. The interesting thing is that when I got my car in September of 2018, I handed down my 2007 Camry hybrid to my son with 121,000 miles on it. In 11 years, I averaged 11K miles per year. In my Tesla I've averaged almost 33K miles per year(and half of those are COVID miles). Why the big difference? First, like everybody else, I love driving this car. I only got the performance because it was the only way to get white interior way back then, and I had to have that. And what a blast the P has been to drive for the past 3 years. Also, as a nice surprise Elon threw in free supercharging after I ordered, which encouraged the second reason for my mileage increase; road trips. I average about 5 road trips per year ranging from 1500 to 12,000 miles. On all of these road trips, I car camp, something I would never have done in an ICE. On my 12,000 mile trip I spent 36 consecutive nights in the car and LOVED it. Buying this car has changed my life in positive ways that I never expected. I also enjoy meeting several fellow forum members during my travels. My M3P has been in 47 states and 8 provinces. If COVID allows, Alaska is scheduled next year. In case you're unaware, that's a "fur piece" from Georgia.
> 
> For those who are wondering, my original 310 mile range is now at 278. Almost exactly 10% degradation(I dare anyone to suggest I go for a long slow ride to rebalance my BMS  ). About 5% happened in year1, 3% in year2, 2% in year 3. This degradation is somewhat higher than the fleet average. I blame this on supercharging. Roughly 75K of my miles have been supercharger miles. Since I rarely travel over 200 miles without stopping this degradation concerns me minimally.
> 
> Other than minor non-drivetrain repairs, that were accomplished under warranty, here's my repair list and associated costs
> 12v battery died at the end of Y2, Tesla mobile replaced(after 50K miles) for $110.
> Oil pump failed at around 70K, replaced by Tesla under 120K warranty.
> 2 new windshields one by Safelite, the other by Tesla $0(Thanks to $0 comprehensive deductible)
> Charge port door to be replaced next week(no estimate yet).
> 
> I'm on my 3rd set of tires. The OEM Primacys lasted 32K as did the replacement Primacys that I purchased from a fellow owner along with his 18" wheels(2 of which I've already used to replace cracked wheels). The current(3rd) set are Pirelli Cinturato that appear will last 45K miles. I put PPF on the front(nose only) for $375. I use ceramic on the nose, hood, and windshield to make bug cleaning easier(about $5 every 4 months). I subscribe to a carwash and wash the car about every 2 weeks $12/mo. I keep the window washing fluid filled for a nominal amount. That's it for maintenance.
> 
> On the whole, this car has been a delight; I don't think I'd change a thing. Not to mention that my $10K 2013 TSLA purchase has done pretty well. So...the car has been and continues to be fantastic. As for Elon, and the Tesla company...That's a story for another day.
> 
> Edit: Coincidentally, I also started on my second 100K miles today!


Can you explain how the failed oil pump manifested itself (software warning or some sort of mechanical warning)?

Awesome debrief, cheers.


----------



## FRC

Mike said:


> Can you explain how the failed oil pump manifested itself (software warning or some sort of mechanical warning)?
> 
> Awesome debrief, cheers.


It was a software warning. On advice of Tesla, I drove 1000 miles home before repairs/replacement with no issue.


----------



## Mike

FRC said:


> It was a software warning. On advice of Tesla, I drove 1000 miles home before repairs/replacement with no issue.


So much better than a conventional powered vehicle


----------



## tencate

Max just joined the 100k mile club today too. Overall 218 Wh/mile. Lots of free supercharging and local free charging, it cost me roughly $1500 in real money to charge him for those miles. Just shy of his 4th birthday too. Didn't drive nearly so many miles this past year as in the 1st three years. No major expenses except for tires. Notable: Charge port door replaced twice, door handle (rear passenger side) replaced out of warranty, RH camera/indicator replaced (chrome strip came off), original 12V battery still. No more drives to El Paso, we now have our own Service Center! Will miss free mobile service calls though.


----------



## Nom

Wow. That Wh/mile is impressive.


----------



## FRC

Nom said:


> Wow. That Wh/mile is impressive.


I agree. I'm at 261 wh/m. Have you been on Primacys all along? On your 3rd set? Are you driving a RWD?

My miles are 2/3 primacys, 1/3 Pirellis. The Pirellis are about 10% less efficient. And my car is a P.


----------



## iChris93

FRC said:


> I agree. I'm at 261 wh/m. Have you been on Primacys all along? On your 3rd set? Are you driving a RWD?
> 
> My miles are 2/3 primacys, 1/3 Pirellis. The Pirellis are about 10% less efficient. And my car is a P.


My efficiency improved when I moved to NM. Think I've averaged 213 Wh/m since moving here with a lifetime average of 268 Wh/m. Michigan winters really killed the efficiency.


----------



## tencate

iChris93 said:


> Michigan winters really killed the efficiency.


Come up to visit me in Los Alamos when we get some serious snow.  I do have a set of chains and have used them. But, having grown up in MI, I agree, it's nothing like that here. Tires? I'm driving an early RWD with original suspension. I'm on my second set of Michelin Primacy's, and I do run Michelin X-Ice in the winter and I'm still on the first set of those although they're about used up. I'm thinking I should probably get a fresh set for this coming winter, if it ever arrives. It's REALLY late this year. Sometimes we can ski on Thanksgiving. Doesn't look promising this year.


----------



## modifications

113k here


----------



## Nom

@modifications - pls say more! Any issues as the mileage got up there?


----------



## modifications

Nom said:


> @modifications - pls say more! Any issues as the mileage got up there?


I have had a few cracked rims and a few flat tires due to pot holes during the infancy ( under warranty ) of my P3D. Each time Tesla towed me home or to discount tire.

I had something go bad in the battery penthouse that resulted in my max charge rate reduced to 32A. Even under warranty tesla wanted $700. Its still broken since 28K miles. Works just fine @ 32A. I charge at home each night via the Tesla wall charger at 1AM when my rttp power program supplies power to my house - often times at $0.01/kwh or lower. See my kwh pricing live right now

I had 3 sensors ( about 1 per year ) on the front bumper go bad which made all navigation non functional ( under warranty ).

I had the charge port unit go bad after warranty. The door would not open. I ordered a new one from Tesla and replaced it myself. Took 30 minutes. ( about a year ago ).

I had a bad cable between VCfront and the Battery Penthouse. My car wouldn't charge nor would the car go into drive or reverse. Tesla towed it to the Service Center. 2 days later - $450. ( about 6 months ago ).

As I type this my app says *113,202* miles.


----------



## FRC

modifications said:


> I had something go bad in the battery penthouse that resulted in my max charge rate reduced to 32A. Even under warranty tesla wanted $700.


What was Tesla's reason for the $700 charge? How is this not a fully warrantable issue?


----------



## iChris93

modifications said:


> I have had a few cracked rims and a few flat tires due to pot holes during the infancy ( under warranty ) of my P3D. Each time Tesla towed me home or to discount tire.


I'm shocked this was covered by the warranty.


----------



## Mike

FRC said:


> What was Tesla's reason for the $700 charge? How is this not a fully warrantable issue?


I second this observation.

My car suffered the same issue regarding drops from 48 amps to 32 amps.

I also had the power conversion unit replaced, but it was completely covered by warranty.


----------



## Klaus-rf

I just passed 10,000 miles (purchased Sept, 2018) . Looks I'll need another 20 years to join this club.

Sad.


----------



## modifications

iChris93 said:


> I'm shocked this was covered by the warranty.


I'm sorry. Bad wording on my part.

It wasn't covered under warranty.

I mean to say that my cracked rims happened when my car was still under warranty. Tesla only provided free towing.


----------



## modifications

FRC said:


> What was Tesla's reason for the $700 charge? How is this not a fully warrantable issue?


I don't know what they were going to replace/fix for $700.


----------



## FRC

modifications said:


> I don't know what they were going to replace/fix for $700.


I believe I would escalate this issue to management. I can't figure any way that this issue is not fully warranted if you're still in the warranty period.


----------

